
Public Transit Unions - apsec112
https://pedestrianobservations.wordpress.com/2016/07/16/public-transit-unions/
======
askvictor
I'm curious how the imminent roboticization of public transit will play out.
I'm sure management everywhere is waiting eagerly for this tech to roll in.

~~~
elthran
And to be honest, so are any commuters on lines where drivers strike

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
The UK then.

~~~
cholantesh
There've been a bunch in the Greater Toronto Area in recent years, as well.

